# Models



## Bf109_g (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all.  

Just thought I'd start this thread for the WW2 model aircraft you guys have. I have three diecast Lancasters; Guy Gibson's Lancaster, ZN-Y, Bill Reid's one,
QR-O, and the "Dambusters" one, AJ-G. I'll post pics when I can. 

James.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a P-51D, Spitfire IX, Bf 109E-4/G-6/K-4


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

I make a few in 1/48th and 1/72nd scale when I can drag myself away from the computer!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Very impressive. I want to start making models again!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed! Like the Mustang, I saw a P-40 painted as a 112 sqn machine today with the same GA-Q codes.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very impressive. I want to start making models again!



Go for it - there is some fantastic stuff on the market these days, and it is not all that expensive - the Mustang and the Hurricane above are 1/72nd scale Revell, and cost only about €5.00 each; the quality is so good that you can do them straight from the box, too.

Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it _PRETTY_!


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome pics guys!  

Hey, ndicki, is that a model of "Johnnie" Johnson's Spitfire just off to the left of the Bf109G-4?

James.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2006)

Very,very nice collection Ndicki.I like them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah that's fantastic work, a very wide selection of aircraft, i only really do British aircraft in RAF colours


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

Johnny Johnson's Spit is there, you're right, but it is an ancient 1/72nd Matchbox kit, not very good (understatement!) dating back before the nice Hasegawa and Italeri ones.

Mainly, I stick to RAF, FAA and SAAF aircraft, as you can probably see, but with a goodly input of German ones; what I quite enjoy is looking for unusual but correct paint-schemes. If I get an American aircraft, I admit I very rarely do it in US colours; on the other hand, I have done Spits in USAAF colours, and a Fleet Air Arm Martlet in British camouflage, but US markings, for Op TORCH.

Recently, though, I got into French ones - pre-defeat and Vichy - as a complement to my CFS3 skinning for the 'Battle of France' and 'Med Air War' projects. It's a lot easier to paint a skin if you've got a decent model to hand!

Glad you like them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Go for it - there is some fantastic stuff on the market these days, and it is not all that expensive - the Mustang and the Hurricane above are 1/72nd scale Revell, and cost only about €5.00 each; the quality is so good that you can do them straight from the box, too.
> 
> Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it _PRETTY_!



I have that same model, just have not started building it yet. I have that one and a 1/32nd UH-60L Blackhawk. I prefer building WW2 though and that is what I used to build. I need a new Airbrush too.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

Go for a Badger 150 - may not be the most recent, but it is excellent quality, lasts ages, and spare parts are easy to get, which is important. Also, if you haven't already got one, you'll need a decent compressor; I got mine from a hardware shop for a fraction of the price I'd have paid in a model shop!

That 109 is a real joy to build - no probs with badly shaped parts, or anything.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys.

Do you think the diecast models are up there with the kitset ones?

James.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 16, 2006)

No way. They are very good these days, but they aren't there yet.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 16, 2006)

Ndicky, you are a master !

I never saw so many (well done) model kits in my life.



ndicki said:


> Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it PRETTY!



Don't worry about the atypical paintschemes... I did a few ones where I didn't even put any camouflage... More precisely, I did an Hasegawa Spitfire Mk. IX from the 602 "City of Glasgow" Squadron (that I'm pretty proud of) where I painted the underside grey, and the upperside olive drab. That's the first good model I did using spray paint.

I'm kind of a Spitfire/Mustang fan... I got one Spitfire Mk. VIII, three Spitfire Mk. IXs (two with the 602 Squadron markings), one Spitfire Mk. V that I did a while back (kinda screwed up the paint/decals... I will need to re-do it) and a Spitfire Mk. VII waiting in its box.

I also have three P-51Bs... One screwed up ICM kit in USAAF markings, one "landing gears broken" Tamiya that I re-done to make it look crash-landed (I try to make my screwed up models not a total loss...) and a top shape (for a change  ) RAF Mustang Mk. III from a Polish Squadron... I can't remember the number right now.

If I can, I will take some pictures.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 16, 2006)

The great thing about the Spitfire is that EVERYBODY used them! With a bit of research, you can find all sorts of exciting exotic markings, although it is true to say that most of them remained in RAF style cam, even after local repainting.

If you look carefully, you can see a postwar SAAF Spit MkIXe with cut-down rear fuselage and Springbok markings - Ocidental kit, with markings I was very kindly sent fron South Africa.

There's also a Korean War No.2 Sqn SAAF F-51D there somewhere...


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey ndicki!

James again.

In one of the photos, I spotted a 617 Squadron Lancaster, code "YZ". Is that the type that they used to carry the "Grand Slam"?

James.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 17, 2006)

That's right - YZ codes were used exclusively on B.MkI Specials; they were, apart from the first two or three, finished in day bomber camouflage, too. The AJ codes had been dropped shortly after the Dams raid, but I need to look at home to tell you in favour of what! KC?


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi ndicki!

James here. 

I may have the answer. I've looked on the RAF History website, and you are right. "KC" was adopted after The Dams, "YZ" was used for the Mk.I Specials on the "Grand Slam" ops only.

Thanks.

James.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2006)

this's true, i've got a picture of two YZs and a KC flying in formation on VE day on the other computer, i'll try and post it sometime...........


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all.  

Just thought I'd start this thread for the WW2 model aircraft you guys have. I have three diecast Lancasters; Guy Gibson's Lancaster, ZN-Y, Bill Reid's one,
QR-O, and the "Dambusters" one, AJ-G. I'll post pics when I can. 

James.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a P-51D, Spitfire IX, Bf 109E-4/G-6/K-4


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

I make a few in 1/48th and 1/72nd scale when I can drag myself away from the computer!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Very impressive. I want to start making models again!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed! Like the Mustang, I saw a P-40 painted as a 112 sqn machine today with the same GA-Q codes.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very impressive. I want to start making models again!



Go for it - there is some fantastic stuff on the market these days, and it is not all that expensive - the Mustang and the Hurricane above are 1/72nd scale Revell, and cost only about €5.00 each; the quality is so good that you can do them straight from the box, too.

Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it _PRETTY_!


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome pics guys!  

Hey, ndicki, is that a model of "Johnnie" Johnson's Spitfire just off to the left of the Bf109G-4?

James.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2006)

Very,very nice collection Ndicki.I like them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah that's fantastic work, a very wide selection of aircraft, i only really do British aircraft in RAF colours


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

Johnny Johnson's Spit is there, you're right, but it is an ancient 1/72nd Matchbox kit, not very good (understatement!) dating back before the nice Hasegawa and Italeri ones.

Mainly, I stick to RAF, FAA and SAAF aircraft, as you can probably see, but with a goodly input of German ones; what I quite enjoy is looking for unusual but correct paint-schemes. If I get an American aircraft, I admit I very rarely do it in US colours; on the other hand, I have done Spits in USAAF colours, and a Fleet Air Arm Martlet in British camouflage, but US markings, for Op TORCH.

Recently, though, I got into French ones - pre-defeat and Vichy - as a complement to my CFS3 skinning for the 'Battle of France' and 'Med Air War' projects. It's a lot easier to paint a skin if you've got a decent model to hand!

Glad you like them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Go for it - there is some fantastic stuff on the market these days, and it is not all that expensive - the Mustang and the Hurricane above are 1/72nd scale Revell, and cost only about €5.00 each; the quality is so good that you can do them straight from the box, too.
> 
> Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it _PRETTY_!



I have that same model, just have not started building it yet. I have that one and a 1/32nd UH-60L Blackhawk. I prefer building WW2 though and that is what I used to build. I need a new Airbrush too.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

Go for a Badger 150 - may not be the most recent, but it is excellent quality, lasts ages, and spare parts are easy to get, which is important. Also, if you haven't already got one, you'll need a decent compressor; I got mine from a hardware shop for a fraction of the price I'd have paid in a model shop!

That 109 is a real joy to build - no probs with badly shaped parts, or anything.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys.

Do you think the diecast models are up there with the kitset ones?

James.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 16, 2006)

No way. They are very good these days, but they aren't there yet.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 16, 2006)

Ndicky, you are a master !

I never saw so many (well done) model kits in my life.



ndicki said:


> Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it PRETTY!



Don't worry about the atypical paintschemes... I did a few ones where I didn't even put any camouflage... More precisely, I did an Hasegawa Spitfire Mk. IX from the 602 "City of Glasgow" Squadron (that I'm pretty proud of) where I painted the underside grey, and the upperside olive drab. That's the first good model I did using spray paint.

I'm kind of a Spitfire/Mustang fan... I got one Spitfire Mk. VIII, three Spitfire Mk. IXs (two with the 602 Squadron markings), one Spitfire Mk. V that I did a while back (kinda screwed up the paint/decals... I will need to re-do it) and a Spitfire Mk. VII waiting in its box.

I also have three P-51Bs... One screwed up ICM kit in USAAF markings, one "landing gears broken" Tamiya that I re-done to make it look crash-landed (I try to make my screwed up models not a total loss...) and a top shape (for a change  ) RAF Mustang Mk. III from a Polish Squadron... I can't remember the number right now.

If I can, I will take some pictures.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 16, 2006)

The great thing about the Spitfire is that EVERYBODY used them! With a bit of research, you can find all sorts of exciting exotic markings, although it is true to say that most of them remained in RAF style cam, even after local repainting.

If you look carefully, you can see a postwar SAAF Spit MkIXe with cut-down rear fuselage and Springbok markings - Ocidental kit, with markings I was very kindly sent fron South Africa.

There's also a Korean War No.2 Sqn SAAF F-51D there somewhere...


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey ndicki!

James again.

In one of the photos, I spotted a 617 Squadron Lancaster, code "YZ". Is that the type that they used to carry the "Grand Slam"?

James.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 17, 2006)

That's right - YZ codes were used exclusively on B.MkI Specials; they were, apart from the first two or three, finished in day bomber camouflage, too. The AJ codes had been dropped shortly after the Dams raid, but I need to look at home to tell you in favour of what! KC?


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi ndicki!

James here. 

I may have the answer. I've looked on the RAF History website, and you are right. "KC" was adopted after The Dams, "YZ" was used for the Mk.I Specials on the "Grand Slam" ops only.

Thanks.

James.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2006)

this's true, i've got a picture of two YZs and a KC flying in formation on VE day on the other computer, i'll try and post it sometime...........


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all.  

Just thought I'd start this thread for the WW2 model aircraft you guys have. I have three diecast Lancasters; Guy Gibson's Lancaster, ZN-Y, Bill Reid's one,
QR-O, and the "Dambusters" one, AJ-G. I'll post pics when I can. 

James.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a P-51D, Spitfire IX, Bf 109E-4/G-6/K-4


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

I make a few in 1/48th and 1/72nd scale when I can drag myself away from the computer!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Very impressive. I want to start making models again!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed! Like the Mustang, I saw a P-40 painted as a 112 sqn machine today with the same GA-Q codes.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very impressive. I want to start making models again!



Go for it - there is some fantastic stuff on the market these days, and it is not all that expensive - the Mustang and the Hurricane above are 1/72nd scale Revell, and cost only about €5.00 each; the quality is so good that you can do them straight from the box, too.

Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it _PRETTY_!


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome pics guys!  

Hey, ndicki, is that a model of "Johnnie" Johnson's Spitfire just off to the left of the Bf109G-4?

James.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2006)

Very,very nice collection Ndicki.I like them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah that's fantastic work, a very wide selection of aircraft, i only really do British aircraft in RAF colours


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

Johnny Johnson's Spit is there, you're right, but it is an ancient 1/72nd Matchbox kit, not very good (understatement!) dating back before the nice Hasegawa and Italeri ones.

Mainly, I stick to RAF, FAA and SAAF aircraft, as you can probably see, but with a goodly input of German ones; what I quite enjoy is looking for unusual but correct paint-schemes. If I get an American aircraft, I admit I very rarely do it in US colours; on the other hand, I have done Spits in USAAF colours, and a Fleet Air Arm Martlet in British camouflage, but US markings, for Op TORCH.

Recently, though, I got into French ones - pre-defeat and Vichy - as a complement to my CFS3 skinning for the 'Battle of France' and 'Med Air War' projects. It's a lot easier to paint a skin if you've got a decent model to hand!

Glad you like them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Go for it - there is some fantastic stuff on the market these days, and it is not all that expensive - the Mustang and the Hurricane above are 1/72nd scale Revell, and cost only about €5.00 each; the quality is so good that you can do them straight from the box, too.
> 
> Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it _PRETTY_!



I have that same model, just have not started building it yet. I have that one and a 1/32nd UH-60L Blackhawk. I prefer building WW2 though and that is what I used to build. I need a new Airbrush too.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

Go for a Badger 150 - may not be the most recent, but it is excellent quality, lasts ages, and spare parts are easy to get, which is important. Also, if you haven't already got one, you'll need a decent compressor; I got mine from a hardware shop for a fraction of the price I'd have paid in a model shop!

That 109 is a real joy to build - no probs with badly shaped parts, or anything.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys.

Do you think the diecast models are up there with the kitset ones?

James.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 16, 2006)

No way. They are very good these days, but they aren't there yet.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 16, 2006)

Ndicky, you are a master !

I never saw so many (well done) model kits in my life.



ndicki said:


> Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it PRETTY!



Don't worry about the atypical paintschemes... I did a few ones where I didn't even put any camouflage... More precisely, I did an Hasegawa Spitfire Mk. IX from the 602 "City of Glasgow" Squadron (that I'm pretty proud of) where I painted the underside grey, and the upperside olive drab. That's the first good model I did using spray paint.

I'm kind of a Spitfire/Mustang fan... I got one Spitfire Mk. VIII, three Spitfire Mk. IXs (two with the 602 Squadron markings), one Spitfire Mk. V that I did a while back (kinda screwed up the paint/decals... I will need to re-do it) and a Spitfire Mk. VII waiting in its box.

I also have three P-51Bs... One screwed up ICM kit in USAAF markings, one "landing gears broken" Tamiya that I re-done to make it look crash-landed (I try to make my screwed up models not a total loss...) and a top shape (for a change  ) RAF Mustang Mk. III from a Polish Squadron... I can't remember the number right now.

If I can, I will take some pictures.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 16, 2006)

The great thing about the Spitfire is that EVERYBODY used them! With a bit of research, you can find all sorts of exciting exotic markings, although it is true to say that most of them remained in RAF style cam, even after local repainting.

If you look carefully, you can see a postwar SAAF Spit MkIXe with cut-down rear fuselage and Springbok markings - Ocidental kit, with markings I was very kindly sent fron South Africa.

There's also a Korean War No.2 Sqn SAAF F-51D there somewhere...


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey ndicki!

James again.

In one of the photos, I spotted a 617 Squadron Lancaster, code "YZ". Is that the type that they used to carry the "Grand Slam"?

James.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 17, 2006)

That's right - YZ codes were used exclusively on B.MkI Specials; they were, apart from the first two or three, finished in day bomber camouflage, too. The AJ codes had been dropped shortly after the Dams raid, but I need to look at home to tell you in favour of what! KC?


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi ndicki!

James here. 

I may have the answer. I've looked on the RAF History website, and you are right. "KC" was adopted after The Dams, "YZ" was used for the Mk.I Specials on the "Grand Slam" ops only.

Thanks.

James.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2006)

this's true, i've got a picture of two YZs and a KC flying in formation on VE day on the other computer, i'll try and post it sometime...........


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all.  

Just thought I'd start this thread for the WW2 model aircraft you guys have. I have three diecast Lancasters; Guy Gibson's Lancaster, ZN-Y, Bill Reid's one,
QR-O, and the "Dambusters" one, AJ-G. I'll post pics when I can. 

James.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a P-51D, Spitfire IX, Bf 109E-4/G-6/K-4


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

I make a few in 1/48th and 1/72nd scale when I can drag myself away from the computer!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Very impressive. I want to start making models again!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed! Like the Mustang, I saw a P-40 painted as a 112 sqn machine today with the same GA-Q codes.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very impressive. I want to start making models again!



Go for it - there is some fantastic stuff on the market these days, and it is not all that expensive - the Mustang and the Hurricane above are 1/72nd scale Revell, and cost only about €5.00 each; the quality is so good that you can do them straight from the box, too.

Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it _PRETTY_!


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome pics guys!  

Hey, ndicki, is that a model of "Johnnie" Johnson's Spitfire just off to the left of the Bf109G-4?

James.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2006)

Very,very nice collection Ndicki.I like them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah that's fantastic work, a very wide selection of aircraft, i only really do British aircraft in RAF colours


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

Johnny Johnson's Spit is there, you're right, but it is an ancient 1/72nd Matchbox kit, not very good (understatement!) dating back before the nice Hasegawa and Italeri ones.

Mainly, I stick to RAF, FAA and SAAF aircraft, as you can probably see, but with a goodly input of German ones; what I quite enjoy is looking for unusual but correct paint-schemes. If I get an American aircraft, I admit I very rarely do it in US colours; on the other hand, I have done Spits in USAAF colours, and a Fleet Air Arm Martlet in British camouflage, but US markings, for Op TORCH.

Recently, though, I got into French ones - pre-defeat and Vichy - as a complement to my CFS3 skinning for the 'Battle of France' and 'Med Air War' projects. It's a lot easier to paint a skin if you've got a decent model to hand!

Glad you like them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Go for it - there is some fantastic stuff on the market these days, and it is not all that expensive - the Mustang and the Hurricane above are 1/72nd scale Revell, and cost only about €5.00 each; the quality is so good that you can do them straight from the box, too.
> 
> Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it _PRETTY_!



I have that same model, just have not started building it yet. I have that one and a 1/32nd UH-60L Blackhawk. I prefer building WW2 though and that is what I used to build. I need a new Airbrush too.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

Go for a Badger 150 - may not be the most recent, but it is excellent quality, lasts ages, and spare parts are easy to get, which is important. Also, if you haven't already got one, you'll need a decent compressor; I got mine from a hardware shop for a fraction of the price I'd have paid in a model shop!

That 109 is a real joy to build - no probs with badly shaped parts, or anything.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys.

Do you think the diecast models are up there with the kitset ones?

James.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 16, 2006)

No way. They are very good these days, but they aren't there yet.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 16, 2006)

Ndicky, you are a master !

I never saw so many (well done) model kits in my life.



ndicki said:


> Revell/Hasegawa 1/32nd Bf109g-4 - and yes, I know the paintscheme is rather atypical for this model, but isn't it PRETTY!



Don't worry about the atypical paintschemes... I did a few ones where I didn't even put any camouflage... More precisely, I did an Hasegawa Spitfire Mk. IX from the 602 "City of Glasgow" Squadron (that I'm pretty proud of) where I painted the underside grey, and the upperside olive drab. That's the first good model I did using spray paint.

I'm kind of a Spitfire/Mustang fan... I got one Spitfire Mk. VIII, three Spitfire Mk. IXs (two with the 602 Squadron markings), one Spitfire Mk. V that I did a while back (kinda screwed up the paint/decals... I will need to re-do it) and a Spitfire Mk. VII waiting in its box.

I also have three P-51Bs... One screwed up ICM kit in USAAF markings, one "landing gears broken" Tamiya that I re-done to make it look crash-landed (I try to make my screwed up models not a total loss...) and a top shape (for a change  ) RAF Mustang Mk. III from a Polish Squadron... I can't remember the number right now.

If I can, I will take some pictures.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 16, 2006)

The great thing about the Spitfire is that EVERYBODY used them! With a bit of research, you can find all sorts of exciting exotic markings, although it is true to say that most of them remained in RAF style cam, even after local repainting.

If you look carefully, you can see a postwar SAAF Spit MkIXe with cut-down rear fuselage and Springbok markings - Ocidental kit, with markings I was very kindly sent fron South Africa.

There's also a Korean War No.2 Sqn SAAF F-51D there somewhere...


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey ndicki!

James again.

In one of the photos, I spotted a 617 Squadron Lancaster, code "YZ". Is that the type that they used to carry the "Grand Slam"?

James.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 17, 2006)

That's right - YZ codes were used exclusively on B.MkI Specials; they were, apart from the first two or three, finished in day bomber camouflage, too. The AJ codes had been dropped shortly after the Dams raid, but I need to look at home to tell you in favour of what! KC?


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi ndicki!

James here. 

I may have the answer. I've looked on the RAF History website, and you are right. "KC" was adopted after The Dams, "YZ" was used for the Mk.I Specials on the "Grand Slam" ops only.

Thanks.

James.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2006)

this's true, i've got a picture of two YZs and a KC flying in formation on VE day on the other computer, i'll try and post it sometime...........


----------

